# APR Tuning



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

Has anyone heard if APR has tuning available for the new TT yet?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

kpiskin said:


> Has anyone heard if APR has tuning available for the new TT yet?


2 weeks


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

Wonderful news. Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## silvrevo (Mar 11, 2010)

2 Weeks......................


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

When it works on the new A3/Golf 7 it works on the new TT.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

That's what I thought but wasn't sure.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I'll get a tune on the new MK3 TT right after I find an inexpensive way to fix the window regulators. Oh, and I hear that they're going to start fitting mandatory pop-up spoilers on the new model too! Something about instability and dead something er other....


----------



## silvrevo (Mar 11, 2010)

:screwy:wtf????? and why.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

silvrevo said:


> :screwy:wtf????? and why.




He is poking fun at the MKI TT. No worries.


----------

